
Khoi Vinh on revenue from Basic Maths (custom blog template) - gr366
http://www.subtraction.com/2010/03/31/adding-up-basic-maths
======
vinhboy
holy cow, never knew you could make so much from a wordpress theme.

~~~
sachinag
You should see Thesis. Dude's minting it.

~~~
mdolon
WooThemes is apparently pulling in $2+ mil per year according to the Mixergy
interview. (<http://mixergy.com/woothemes-adriaan-pienaar/>)

The market is quickly getting very crowded but I'm currently in the process of
selling premium WordPress themes myself, mainly at the request of clients who
prefer a cheaper solution that is easier for them to customize. If there's
interest I could blog about it or provide some insight into my research (and
development) so far.

~~~
vinhboy
Please please do. I would love to hear about it.

~~~
mdolon
I'll try to write one in the next day or two and post the link to HN (it will
be posted on my blog at <http://devgrow.com/>)

------
Concours
Well, these are very good numbers for a passive income, are these numbers
normal or it's more a success story and not always frequent to have this?

~~~
olliesaunders
Khoi Vinh is a very well respected, high-profile, designer; make of that what
you will.

